
Ask HN: How do you get rid of “toxic” clients? - selmat
How do (or did) you get rid of &quot;toxic&quot; clients?<p>Toxic = low pay, speculative, too much changing requirements, constant chasing, etc.
======
cr0sh
Disclaimer: I have never been in a real position of "having clients" as I have
never done contract work or similar, so take what I say with that in mind...

You have essentially a couple of options. You can be blunt:

"Go away. I don't want your business any longer. Don't call back."

...or you can be tactful:

"I am sorry, but I have decided that I am unable to continue to fulfill your
needs as a client, and so I am terminating our business relationship."

Expand either however you feel is necessary. Note that being blunt should
probably be reserved if being tactful fails to work adequately.

Being tactful can be made less painful for the client if you are able to both
gracefully exit from the relationship, while also potentially giving them
suggestions on how they can continue to address their needs outside of your
business.

For instance, if you are able to suggest a complementary service, or even a
competitor to them who might be able to better address or support them, do so
(this works even better if you are on speaking terms or otherwise engaged with
those businesses; they very well might refer clients back to you as well).

The client won't like that you are dropping them, but the fact that you are
referring them elsewhere will leave a professional and good impression in
their mind that even in the process of terminating the relationship, you
suggested support for the transition.

Lastly - both of these will need to modified - if they can be used at all -
depending on what kind of contracts and agreements you already have in place
with the client.

------
AnimalMuppet
You charge them for the chasing, for the time spent to nail down the
speculative, for the time spent on the changing requirements, and so on. You
charge them enough to be worth it, or enough that they go away.

------
just_myles
The way that works best in my opinion is to over communicate and lock them in
on a decision. Once that happens things like requirements/scope changes cannot
happen as you already established this in writing and it will be binding.

For instance for any work outside of the scope, you politely inform them of
the service of work that they agreed to and that any other work outside of
that will cost them money because it takes up your time. These are standard
and should be outlined before you do a thing with/for anyone.

The clients importance will determine if you adhere to what I posted above. If
they are toxic as you defined, when you have those initial conversations and
contract negotiations they will be put off by the rigidity and not want to
work with you :).

------
icedchai
You just tell them you’re too busy with other work. Eventually they get the
message.

------
gus_massa
> _low pay_

Raise your price!

